# IH 504 Diesel Hydraulic Issue



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)

Hello all!

I inherited a 1964 IH 504 with the D188 Diesel engine and front end loader. The hydraulics started moving slow and shuttering at the same time the power steering started whining. I called my local Case IH dealer and said it sounded like it was low on hydraulic fluid and i should add some. Call it bad advise or stupidity (hadn’t received my owners manual yet) on my part but I added 5 gallons into the fill plug by the shifter. Maybe because of too much fluid or just being old, one of the hydraulic manifold auxiliary lines blew. 

Skip forward a week and I’ve received my owners manual, had new hydraulic line built at local hose shop and purchased another 15 gallons of Hy-Tran oil from Case IH dealer and a new hydraulic filter. I drained fluid per owner manuals instructions. I removed all 4 drain plugs (2 case drain plugs, Torque Amplifier drain plug and the plug high on right back side of tractor behind PTO controls). Drained out about 15 gallons of milky Carmel fluid. Replaced plugs then installed new filter. I then removed fill plug by shifter and the level plug on the left side of tractor. Per owner manuals instructions I added fluid until it came out the level plug hole. What concerns me is it only took about 4 gallons before it started coming out of the level plug. 

Thinking that it needs to cycle through I followed instructions and started tractor and manipulated the loader controls in and out 10-12 times and the PTO up and down controls 10-12 times as well as turning the steering wheel and nothing works!!!!!!!! Loader doesn’t lift. PTO turns but arms won’t raise or lower and steering wheel spins but tires do NOT turn. 

What am I missing? Is there a check valve somewhere I need to clean or unclog? Per serial number it has the 12gpm and 4.5gpm pumps. I took out 14-15 gallons of fluid but it only took in 4 gallons so it seems to me something is blocked off. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Deer Creek! Have you waited a bit and then tried to add more, if there was the possibility that it took awhile for what you added already, to get into the holding area?


----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Deer Creek! Have you waited a bit and then tried to add more, if there was the possibility that it took awhile for what you added already, to get into the holding area?


I’m about to tackle it again. It sat over night so I was thinking hopefully the Hydraulic fluid settle/drained into where it should and she will take some more. I did run it for 30-45 minutes while manipulating all the hydraulic controls but as I mentioned before I got no response from any of the hydraulics.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd think if there are 4 drain plugs, there must be another filler hole somewhere. There could be an 1-1/4" plug on the top of the PTO housing that may take a quart of oil as well. have a look and let us know. The pictures are helpful, but a couple of more of the op of the transmission and the top of the pto area may help as well.


----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I'd think if there are 4 drain plugs, there must be another filler hole somewhere. There could be an 1-1/4" plug on the top of the PTO housing that may take a quart of oil as well. have a look and let us know. The pictures are helpful, but a couple of more of the op of the transmission and the top of the pto area may help as well.


Pogobill,

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!!!!!!
I found the 1 1/4” fill plug on top of the PTO and topped off the hydraulic fluid and presto!!!!! She’s ALIVE!!!

Ran it for a couple of hours finishing up some chores on the farm and BAMB!!!!!!!! Blew another old dry rotted hose. It’s the hose that works the bucket tilt. 

My question now; can I change that hose without draining the entire system again? If so, how do you bleed the air off after installing the new hose? 

I’m almost tempted to yank every hose off and go have new ones made so I won’t have to worry about it for a few years at least.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad you got it, and it was a cheap fix DC!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes you can yank the hose and replace. The air will purge it's self by cycling the affected Circuit. All high pressure side circuits purge themselves. On some units on the suction side of the pump you need to prime the HYD pump. Some are selfe priming some are not. Once you start blowing hoses because of dry rot you are probably better of to change them all. It will save you agrivation and prevent contamination of the environment. Also prevent the possibility of having oil sprayed in your face. After purging the circuit check HYD fluid level
Good luck


----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)

dozer966,

Thanks for the help. I think that is my best bet is to go ahead and yank all the hoses. Case IH doesn’t make the manifold hoses any more but the shop I found can rebuild them. They did a great job and the ones I had made. They made them to handle 3600psi so I’m hoping that’s more pressure than the hydraulic pump can produce. I will post some pictures through the process.


----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)

dozer966,

You were right, thanks for the info. I pulled the line on the right side of the tractor that controls the bucket tilt and a very minimum amount of fluid came out.


----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Deer Creek Farm (May 18, 2019)

Okay I got the new hoses I had built put on the tractor and ran her for about 3-4 hours today and everything worked great!


----------



## Josh Koch3J3 (Aug 16, 2021)

I have 504 as well. Hydraulic seems to be out. Steering doesn’t work. It has 2 hydraulic pumps. Which one runs steering? 
main pump, or draft pump?


----------

